# Smart Lights or Dumb Consumers?



## Packerjohn (Dec 22, 2019)

Seems that this Christmas there is a big push to buy these "smart" lights.  You know, they change the color from white to red, etc.  They also sell wall plugs so that you can use your smartphone to start up your coffee maker.  Is the world going mad or is it just me that still believes in KISS (Keep it simple, stupid!)  Do you have any of these things & are you happy with them.  Are they making you happy or are they just more & more & more clutter that you know one day your kids will just throw in the dumpster when you "kick the bucket"?


----------



## toffee (Dec 22, 2019)

all money making gizmo's and of course progress - I dont rush out to buy whats on offer 'just if it suits my daily life style ..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

yes we have loads of these gadgets... Our Phones turn on the heating and our house alarms  and several other objects remotely...

We've got separate  remote controls for our lighting.. and many other things..

My husband enjoys these things, so I go along with it, but in fact it makes for an easy life sometimes, because when we're out of the house we can turn the heating, and or lights on at the touch of a button ( even if we're overseas)..so burgalrs thing someone is home ..or the heating on in advance of our return home so the house is warm.. . We can also see who is knocking on our door when we're not at home...and speak to them as if we _are_ at home .. 

When we're at home I can turn all the light and lamps on with just one click of a switch with the remote control...

I also have remote controls for the fans in the house...  


...and although I could do without those things, for sure... I'm not going to be apologetic for not being afraid to move into the 21st century...


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 22, 2019)

toffee said:


> all money making gizmo's and of course progress - I dont rush out to buy whats on offer 'just if it suits my daily life style ..


I often like to say, "What next, the electronic, digital big toe nail polisher?"


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 22, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> yes we have loads of these gadgets... Our Phones turn on the heating and our house alarms  and several other objects remotely...
> 
> We've got separate  remote controls for our lighting.. and many other things..
> 
> ...


We have a problem in this part of the world with too many people being over weight & not exercising enough & that leading to major health problems & therefore early death.  If we have all these "wonderful" things, such as remote garage door openers, remote TV controls & now all those Google & Amazon gadgets, are we not digging ourselves into an early grave.  I have seen some people so lazy that they will not park in the regular parking lot at WalMart but instead park in the fire lane so they don't have to walk anymore than they have to.  Now, don't start me on what I think about all those middle-aged people on electric wheel chairs at Wal Mart because they can no longer walk.  I watch my weight by walking outside 6 days/week, excering 5 days/week & I'm the guy that uses the stairs to go to/from my 3rd floor condo rather than take one of 2 elevators in our complex.  Hey, I want some quality of life in my declining years; not just to exist  & wait for death to come.  LOL  We humans were made to do physical activities each & every day.  I think modern society has taken that away from most people; much to their disadvantage.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 22, 2019)

I have to chuckle when I see some of these TV ads for these "smart" devices.  The day will soon come when the criminals figure out how to hack these devices, and listen in to what these people are doing/planning, then easily enter their houses when they go to the store, etc., and rob them of anything of value.  Technology is great, but some of this stuff is opening the door for all sorts of future problems.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 22, 2019)

No smart stuff here as its not needed. I do use the electric carts at Krogers . Since my stroke I cannot walk much even with my cane.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

I agree with all you say Packerjohn, absolutely right... and totally agree with the abhorrence of disability scooters being used for those who are obese and resort to their use rather than walk.. all a dreadful slippery slope. (unintended pun)

Fortunately I am a walker  so I try to keep my body exercised as much as I'm able...


----------



## terry123 (Dec 22, 2019)

I was a runner and a walker before my stroke. I told my doctor one time that I wish I could walk around the condo grounds like others older than me do. He asked me if they had had three brain attacks like I have had. I said no as I just see them outside enjoying their morning or evening walks. He says I keep forgetting that my medical issues are different than others.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 22, 2019)

Not really sad, y'all.  I have learned how to live by myself and take care of myself.  After years of therapy I do pretty good. I was very blest that I can still do accounting without a problem. The only thing is that long term effects cva stays with you for the rest of your life.  You just keep adjusting your way of looking at things and figure things out!


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 22, 2019)

I buy modern gizmos that make my life easier, but I would not want to put my home on the internet, since I strongly believe that the home invasions of the future will be digital, not physical. A story, just last week, gives credence to my way of thinking: A child's nanny cam, with voice broadcast, was hacked. The hacker gave the child commands that she obeyed, according to another report, on TV. Terrible stuff, considering the hacker may have been able to watch, as well!

https://www.crimeonline.com/2019/12...lks-to-watches-little-girl-in-her-room-watch/


----------



## Mike (Dec 22, 2019)

When the power fails all of these things become
paper weights.

Unfortunately the younger generations cannot be
without the latest "State of the Art" gizmo.

Mike.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 22, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I agree with all you say Packerjohn, absolutely right... and totally agree with the abhorrence of disability scooters being used for those who are obese and resort to their use rather than walk.. all a dreadful slippery slope. (unintended pun)
> 
> Fortunately I am a walker  so I try to keep my body exercised as much as I'm able...


Walking is great!  It keeps you in shape & while doing so it's also good for your mental being.  You get to go outside, maybe meet people; especially the "doggie" walkers.  No cabin fever for walkers even in the dead of winter.  It is also good for your balance & that prevents falls which is a big problem with some seniors.  I can always tell someone is a walker or non walker by the way they carry themselves.  Good for you hollydollly; keep on truckin'.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 4, 2020)

Packerjohn:
Your eyes do not deceive: the world went nuts around the year 2000

Hollydolly-Walmarts, we have 'fatties' here-they get on scooters with masses of fat, fat, fat, hanging off side of scooters.  Oh, repulsive

I've mentioned before Direct TV has program of real 'fatties' 500 pounds plus,...They had one   male 720 pounds, required help to get to
ambulance for trip to hospital for tummy by-pass surgery 
I've seen the program three times, it is difficult to believe- it is grotesque.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 4, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Seems that this Christmas there is a big push to buy these "smart" lights.  You know, they change the color from white to red, etc.  They also sell wall plugs so that you can use your smtartphone to start up your coffee maker.  Is the world going mad or is it just me that still believes in KISS (Keep it simple, stupid!)  Do you have any of these things & are you happy with them.  Are they making you happy or are they just more & more & more clutter that you know one day your kids will just throw in the dumpster when you "kick the bucket"?


I am a KISS type of person.  I have a problem with all this technology turning on lights, coffee maker, etc.  What will it do next.. tell you its time to shower, cook, read, exercise, go to bed, etc.  I do have an Alexa which I enjoy. She plays my favorite music when I ask her to.  I understand the times are changing but whewwww.  I like a bit of control in my life.  I am not that immobile I can't turn on my light or television.  When my hubby got ADT for the house, they ask if we wanted a mini Alexa control device for our ADT system which was free.. I declined.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 4, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> Packerjohn:
> Your eyes do not deceive: the world went nuts around the year 2000
> 
> Hollydolly-Walmarts, we have 'fatties' here-they get on scooters with masses of fat, fat, fat, hanging off side of scooters.  Oh, repulsive
> ...


It is a sad fact that, generally speaking, fat people have a shorter than normal life span.  Did someone say, "Fat is Beautiful"?


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 4, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> It is a sad fact that, generally speaking, fat people have a shorter than normal life span.  Did someone say, "Fat is Beautiful"?


I agree.. but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 4, 2020)

My Son has them and to me just another gadget but it does look effective.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 4, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I agree.. but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


That's true.  There are some paintings in our common room that somebody painted & thought they were nice but streaks of different colour does nothing for me.  Like you say "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.  I like classical, country & easy listening music; others love rap, heavy metal & the opera.  Go figure!  That's what makes the world "interesting".


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 4, 2020)

Deleted.. wrong thread


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 4, 2020)

I don't even own a smart phone and have no interest in getting any of these gadgets. It's bad enough when I have to buy a new appliance and can't find anything without a bunch of bells and whistles I don't need or want.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 4, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> That's true.  There are some paintings in our common room that somebody painted & thought they were nice but streaks of different colour does nothing for me.  Like you say "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.  I like classical, country & easy listening music; others love rap, heavy metal & the opera.  Go figure!  That's what makes the world "interesting".


I so agree.  I enjoy Country, Jazz, easy listening...and some dance music to get my fingers snapping and feet moving...lol  Not a big fan of heavy metal nor rap. But to each is own.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 5, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't even own a smart phone and have no interest in getting any of these gadgets. It's bad enough when I have to buy a new appliance and can't find anything without a bunch of bells and whistles I don't need or want.


Don't feel bad because I'm with you.  Can't waste my precious time playing & starring at a iphone all day.  Do have a flip phone.  Too many hobbies & too much to do for me just to stare at some phone.  I guess it's OK if you can control it.  I believe technology should benefit you not control you.  Too many people are becoming smartphone zombies; especially the young.  We seniors are smarter, right?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm very concerned about all this 'spy-ware' which is what a lot of it is. When I need a new tv, I shall buy a reconditioned one....the new 'smart tvs' are yet another way to access our privacy.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2020)

We have a few gadgets. I’ve got a lighthouse with a flaming bulb in it. We have the Ring doorbell which keeps us informed who is in the carport. Alexa lets me know where my Amazon orders are and is connected to the Ring doorbell and announces who’s at the door. Yes, we have a few goodies.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm not much on gadgets but I'm seriously thinking about getting a couple of these.







https://www.snappower.com/pages/switchlights


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not much on gadgets but I'm seriously thinking about getting a couple of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the Amazon reviews. Proceed with caution.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 5, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> ..........Are they making you happy or are they just more & more & more clutter that you know one day your kids will just throw in the dumpster when you "kick the bucket"?


 If you have them, the more likely scenario is  that you kids will fight over them after you’re gone.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 5, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Don't feel bad because I'm with you.  Can't waste my precious time playing & starring at a iphone all day.  Do have a flip phone.  Too many hobbies & too much to do for me just to stare at some phone.  I guess it's OK if you can control it.  I believe technology should benefit you not control you.  Too many people are becoming smartphone zombies; especially the young.  We seniors are smarter, right?



I sure do wish that those of you who think that we smart phone users just “stare at our phones all day like zombies” would actually just LISTEN for once to what is ACTUALLY going on when I’m “staring” at my phone. 

Sure, I could be checking Facebook or Instagram, or reading and responding to posts on this forum, or playing a game.

I could ALSO be checking my credit score, updating an address, entering info into my nutritional tracker, checking the weather, accessing my GPS, seeing what’s on my work or personal calendar for the day/week, adding to my grocery list, reading the news, buying something, checking my email, taking a photo, making a doctors appointment, reading a book, bidding o an auction item, making a bank deposit or checking on balances or transferring funds or paying a bill......plus a whole lot more.

Now you tell me.....you just go ahead and tell me, that you DON’T do most of this stuff also??? That I do it on my phone while you do it at your desk doesn’t make me dumber than you, you know? It DOES however make my time management skills far greater than yours.

I’ve figured out how to do all that stuff, plus a WHOLE lot more, on something that combines all the crap you have around your house to manage everything I listed, into a device not much bigger than a pack of cards.

So you tell me.....who’s the dumb one here?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 5, 2020)

I have a few smart devices including an Alexa and a home security camera system (not Ring - so not connected with Alexa).  I set it up on an email address used for nothing else, and a very complicated 23 character password that's likewise unique to that account.

Of course I have a remote control garage door opener, and have since moving into this house over 30 years ago. Yes on TV remote controls, too. It would be an impossible task to buy a modern TV that doesn't use a remote.

I intentionally haven't set up my smart phone for banking, bill paying, purchasing, financials, or other sensitive information because I believe my home network and computer to be far more secure than what I will find or use in public spaces. Also no facebook on my phone.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 5, 2020)

How much electronics stuff you obtain should be a choice, unfortunately the technology companies want to make this to be a requirement instead of an option. I don’t want to be told what I can and can’t do in regards to paying my bills, utilizing cash and accessing information such as my medical records. That’s is one example of where I have the objection. I also do not believe the teachers, physimians, attorneys, etc. should substitute a computer brain for the lack of prudent judgment. For example a doctor staring at the computer system and lacking the ability to diagnose independently and using the computer as their only source of knowledge, the computer should be a complement to their knowledge not the only source of knowledge that they rely on.


----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 5, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> A story, just last week, gives credence to my way of thinking: A child's nanny cam, with voice broadcast, was hacked.  The hacker gave the child commands that she obeyed, according to another report, on TV. Terrible stuff, considering the hacker may have been able to watch, as well!



I can remember seeing a photograph of Mark Zuckerberg seated by his computer with a piece of masking tape over the camera on his laptop
computer.  You never really know who may be watching and listening.

I don't really have any "smart" devices preferring to consider by BRAIN to be the smart device.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 5, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I sure do wish that those of you who think that we smart phone users just “stare at our phones all day like zombies” would actually just LISTEN for once to what is ACTUALLY going on when I’m “staring” at my phone.
> 
> Sure, I could be checking Facebook or Instagram, or reading and responding to posts on this forum, or playing a game.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty smart to me as it seems to do everything for you.  I also bet you don't cross the street looking at your phone & doing those things like some of the younger elements I see almost on a daily routine or taxing while driving which is a big problem where I live.  The local police frown on this.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 5, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Sounds pretty smart to me as it seems to do everything for you.  I also bet you don't cross the street looking at your phone & doing those things like some of the younger elements I see almost on a daily routine or taxing while driving which is a big problem where I live.  The local police frown on this.


No  I certainly don’t.

But “dumb” is neither gender nor age specific. Age doesn’t automatically fix stupid. For every idiotic thing that a young Gen z’er does I can find something similarly dumb for every generation up to and beyond we baby boomers.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 6, 2020)

Ronni said:


> No  I certainly don’t.
> 
> But “dumb” is neither gender nor age specific. Age doesn’t automatically fix stupid. For every idiotic thing that a young Gen z’er does I can find something similarly dumb for every generation up to and beyond we baby boomers.



Yup. Plenty of foolish people in every generation, and lots of smart ones, too!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 11, 2020)

Saw a news piece on a high tech tradeshow somewhere and they have robot toilets and robot toilet paper deliver gizmos just to name a few. It dawns on me rom time to time where every day life is going. There is nothing silly about the Jetsons anymore. Sad really.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> robot toilet paper


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 12, 2020)

As in many things in life, I don't look at technology as either bad or good. But rather, will what ever it is, make my life better or serve me in some way. Most all things can be used to extremes.

I like the smart lights as it allows me to program random light patterns in various rooms at night while I'm away from the residence for extended periods of time. Something similar can be done with outlet timers, but they can't provide the random element. It's kinda like a hammer, not everyone needs one but it's handy to have when you need one.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 12, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> How much electronics stuff you obtain should be a choice, unfortunately the technology companies want to make this to be a requirement instead of an option. I don’t want to be told what I can and can’t do in regards to paying my bills, utilizing cash and accessing information such as my medical records. That’s is one example of where I have the objection. I also do not believe the teachers, physimians, attorneys, etc. should substitute a computer brain for the lack of prudent judgment. For example a doctor staring at the computer system and lacking the ability to diagnose independently and using the computer as their only source of knowledge, the computer should be a complement to their knowledge not the only source of knowledge that they rely on.





Lc jones said:


> How much electronics stuff you obtain should be a choice, unfortunately the technology companies want to make this to be a requirement instead of an option. I don’t want to be told what I can and can’t do in regards to paying my bills, utilizing cash and accessing information such as my medical records. That’s is one example of where I have the objection. I also do not believe the teachers, physimians, attorneys, etc. should substitute a computer brain for the lack of prudent judgment. For example a doctor staring at the computer system and lacking the ability to diagnose independently and using the computer as their only source of knowledge, the computer should be a complement to their knowledge not the only source of knowledge that they rely on.


Physician’s


----------

